# Hello!



## NiceMice (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello!
My name is Abigail, and I'm from the Eastern USA. 
I have 3 mice (as well as a dog, cat, leopard gecko, bearded dragon, and betta fish).
Nice to meet you all


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Good to meet you too


----------

